# MUST SEE video "Stoopid Tall" bike



## Nick-theCut (May 1, 2013)

Stoopid Tall' Bike Built By Richie Trimble Is The Tallest Two-Wheeler In Los Angeles. 
Watch the video.  The photos at the end of the video are the best!
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobil...l-bike-is-the-t_n_3140088.html?comm_ref=false


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2013)

That's ridiculous. Scott must be so proud. Guess Huffys are pretty sturdy after all.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 5, 2013)

nice view from up there.  Notice the bikes shadow on the brick wall.  Crazy


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 7, 2013)

:eek:No way in hell would I get up on that thing!It's not the  height either. Anyone else notice he can't stop unless he has something to lean it against? Cool but that is on brave SOB.


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2013)

that's like 2.5 floors up!!!


----------



## pelletman (May 7, 2013)

Stupid.  No way to stop and get off, he is just being a danger to himself and the general public.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 8, 2013)

pelletman said:


> Stupid.  No way to stop and get off, he is just being a danger to himself and the general public.




I agree. I was getting sick watching this every time he got into traffic and could not stop. He could have ended up in the middle of those motorcycles and killed someone. Even though there was an end strategy for getting off there seemed not to be one in case of emergency. He did not stake out his route because he did not know the height of the bridge.


----------

